# Fehlermeldung bei Serverapplikation



## KleinerEisbaer (6. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

ich poste hier mal einen Ausschnitt aus einer Fehlermeldung, die in der Konsole erzeugt wird, wenn ich eine Serveranwendung laufen lasse. Weiss jemand, worum es da geht?

[10/12/04 16:05:13:656 CET]  88c088c WsServer      A WSVR0001I: Server server1 open for e-business
[10/12/04 16:05:20:890 CET] 33533353 WebGroup      I SRVE0180I: [ipkmoe] [/ipkmoe] [Servlet.LOG]: /index.jsp: init
[10/12/04 16:06:05:125 CET] 33533353 WebGroup      I SRVE0180I: [ipkmoe] [/ipkmoe] [Servlet.LOG]: controllerServlet: init
[10/12/04 16:06:05:593 CET] 33533353 WebGroup      I SRVE0180I: [ipkmoe] [/ipkmoe] [Servlet.LOG]: /templates/screen1.jsp: init
[10/12/04 16:06:09:093 CET] 180e180e WebGroup      I SRVE0180I: [ipkmoe] [/ipkmoe] [Servlet.LOG]: /templates/screen2.jsp: init
[10/12/04 16:06:13:718 CET] 33533353 WebGroup      I SRVE0180I: [ipkmoe] [/ipkmoe] [Servlet.LOG]: /templates/screen3.jsp: init
[10/12/04 16:06:19:468 CET] 180e180e WebGroup      I SRVE0180I: [ipkmoe] [/ipkmoe] [Servlet.LOG]: /templates/screen7.jsp: init
Unhandled exception
Type=GPF vmState=0xffffffff
Target=20030915 (Windows XP 5.1 build 2600 Service Pack 2 x86)
ExceptionCode=0xc0000005 ExceptionAddress=0x10602354 ContextFlags=0x0001003f
Handler1=0x111016c0 Handler2=0x10019730
Module=D:\IBM\WSAD\v5.1.1\runtimes\base_v51\java\jre\bin\J9GC21.dll
Module_base_address=0x10600000
Offset_in_DLL=0x00002354
EDI=0x07e5e458 ESI=0x000c780c EAX=0x000c780c
EBX=0x00087f08 ECX=0x00087fa4 EDX=0x00000000
EBP=0x042cfe1c ESP=0x042cfc74 EIP=0x10602354

Generating crash dump: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\mn\j9.dmp

Auf was bezieht sich die ‚Unhandled Exception’ (mittig)? Und was hat der Rest zu bedeuten?

Danke für Eure Antworten!


----------



## SlaterB (6. Dez 2006)

tja, keine Ahnung, vielleicht hast du einen ganz dämlichen WebServer (welchen?),
der Fehlermeldungen einfach verschluckt und dann sowas ausgibt,

ein Versuch: um eine der fraglichen JSPs (möglichst die äußerste) testweise ein
try {
 JSP-Code
} catch (Throwable t) {
  // Ausgabe, z.B. t.printStackTrace();
}

bauen, vielleicht bekommst du dann mehr Informationen


----------



## HLX (6. Dez 2006)

Manchmal hilft es, den Websphere-Server einfach neu zu starten. Überprüf auch mal, ob das Deployment fehlerfrei verlaufen ist.

Ansonsten kannst du generell mal unter
D:\IBM\WSAD\v5.1.1\runtimes\base_v51 (dein WAS --> siehe Fehlermeldung)
nach Logs suchen - vorzugsweise im logs-Verzeichnis.

Ggf. gibt´s hier mehr Infos.


----------



## Christian.Hesse (10. Jan 2007)

Auch wenn die Anfrage schon über einen Monat alt ist...



			
				KleinerEisbaer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unhandled exception
> Type=GPF vmState=0xffffffff
> Target=20030915 (Windows XP 5.1 build 2600 Service Pack 2 x86)
> ExceptionCode=0xc0000005 ExceptionAddress=0x10602354 ContextFlags=0x0001003f
> ...




Da ist dir der komplette Application Server in deinem Websphere Studio abgestürzt. Das Problem kenne ich mit der Version 5.xx leider auch. Es trat nahezu ausschließlich beim Debuggen meiner Webapplikationen auf (d.h. nach Starten im Debug-Mode) und dann bevorzugt, wenn ich sehr viele Schritte durch den Code durchgelaufen bin und an bestimmten Code-Stellen gehäuft, wobei ich keinen Zusammenhang zwischen den verschiedenen Stellen herstellen konnte.

Die einzige Problemlösung die ich dazu kenne ich Websphere neu starten oder evtl. sogar mal neu booten, denn die Meldung kommt wohl eher aus dem Windows-, als aus dem Java-Land. 


Gruß

Christian


----------

